# Varanus scalaris Complex



## Bushfire (Nov 12, 2010)

The spotted tree monitor species group is something I'm quite interested of late. I heard a few years ago L.Smith of the WA museum was working on the group, has anything come about this of late?

There are a few interesting forms about. 

The strongly banded type from Western Kimberley, pictured in Wilson and Swan (2003) pg. 347. This would probably keep the scalaris name.

Moving east but still in the kimberley there seems to be a type thats similar to similis but has more of a peppering look than distinct spotting. Pictured in Ehmann (1992). Neph had a pic aswell on this site but cant find the link.

Judging by the holotype pictured here http://www.ozcam.org.au/biomaps/data/images/images_herps/varanus_timorensis_similis_d.jpg, looks like the similis name will stick to the majority of the NT animals. I saw some in East Kimberley that probably are this type as well.

To the gulf country, there is the so called pellewensis type or red blotched tree monitor. They will probably have their name changed. The Red blotch appears to vary from bands to spots to almost no blotches. Pictured on Matt Bonnett's site pellewensis

East again, there is the one we call the rainforest scalaris. These are those that Wells and Wellington refer to as kuranda. Pictured on ADU Spotted tree monitor (Varanus scalaris) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | ReptilesDownUnder.com

Apparently north of these in the more open woodlands of Cape York is another form that Wells and Wellington refer to as pengilleyi. I'm not too sure about the name or what this form suppose to look like. Cogger (1994) picture a specimen pg. 377 from Silver Plains Station, Cape York. It looks similar to the rainforest form. But having not seen what Wells and Wellington are exactly referring to cant say much more.

I wont go on about the scalaris/similis/timorensis type animals outside Australia but there seems to be some different ones again.

This is just my take on the complex feel free to add any other forms you have come across. Anyone have any not so common scalaris types in captivity?


----------



## nathancl (Nov 12, 2010)

you have covered the main ones there im not to sure about the other forms around. that too is the understanding i have of the complex.

i do wonder about the picture of the banded WA scalaris, if you made those bands red it would look exactly the same as one of my female pellewensis type scalaris. in saying that i would love to get some WA banded form scalaris.


----------

